# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الأدب الإسلامي >  زيادتي على قصيدة (متعتك نفسي فتمتّع) ...

## أبو عبد الله الرياني

*زيادتي على قصيدة (متّعتك نفسي فتمتّع) لتوضيح دين الروافض*

سلام عليكم ...



قصيدة رأيت أبياتها فأحببت أن أكملها ..

 وها هي ..

 تتحدث عن دين الروافض مركزا الكاتب على قضية المتعة .. فهي على لسان إحدى المتمتعات ...

 متعتك نفسي فتمتعْ
 وازرع شيطانك في جوفي
 ديني يأمرني أن اخضعْ
 ديني يأمرني
 أن القي عن جسدي أثواب العفة... مشاهدة المزيد
 كي ينهش من شاء بلحمي
 أو يغرس في ظهري سيفه
 ديني مهزلة
 مزبلة
 .. ديني للعهر غدا منبع
 متعتك نفسي فتمتع
 متعتك نفسي لا تلقي
 بالا للعرض وللسمعة
 فانا منذ نعومة ظفري
 أتمرغ في دين البدعة
 يعرفني القاصي والداني
 تألفني أسواق المتعة
 صرت لأهل الفحش ملاذ
 ا ولديدان الحوزة قصعة
 فتقدم لا تخشى شيئا
 أحضاني لجنونك مرتع
 متعتك نفسي فتمتع
 أمي لم تنه ولو يوما
 تلك ضرورات للمذهب
 وأخي ( صدريٌ ) مهووسٌ
 وله قرب المنزل مكتب لي
 أخت صغرى تصحبني
 تذهب حين تراني اذهب
 ونجوب نمارس مهنتنا
 في كل زقاق نتقلب
 وأبونا من أهل (التقوى)
 يسجد في المحراب ويركع
 متعتك نفسي فتمتع
 متعتك نفسي لا ادري
 هل أختك تفعل ما افعل ..؟
 أم شرف السادة يمنعهم ..؟
 عذرا فالسيد لايُسأل
 فنعال السيد يسحقنا
 وعلينا أن لا نتململ
 وتخاريف الحوزة فينا
 وحي او قرآن منزل
 فالمرجع رب نعبده
 وله ان يعطي او يمنع
 متعتك نفسي فتمتع ....

 بعد قراءتي لهذه القصيدة أكملتها بقولي ...

 ....................
 متعتك نفسي فتمتّع ..
 لا تنسى أني شيعيٌّ...
 وكذاك شيوخي مستودعْ ...
 فيقال لهم .. ما حكم كذا ..؟؟
 فيجيبون بما لم يُسمعْ ..
 لا أنسى من سائل يوما
 شيخا للحوزة يسأله ..
 إني إنسانٌ متغرّبْ ..
 وكذاك أسافرُ مغتربا
 لبلاد الكفرِ أنا أذهبْ ..
 إني يا شيخي محتارٌ ...
 هل جاز بديني أتمتّع ؟؟؟
 فأجاب الشيخ المستغربْ ..
 لا للمتعة بنساء الغربِ ومالك في المتعة مهربْ ..
 اترك ذي المتعة بل أقلِعْ ..
 إن طال بكم هذا السفرُ ..
 لا بأس بذكر تتمتّعْ ,,...

 متعتك نفسي فتمتّع ...

 وكذاك يسائله رجلٌ ..
 ما حكم لواطي بامرأتي ..؟؟
 فيجيب الشيخُ المتعمّمْ ..
 لا أبدا هذا لا يُمنعْ ..
 لا بأس بهذا إطلاقا ..
 إن كان رضاها موجودٌ ..
 أو كانت للواطك تهرَعْ ..

 متعتك نفسي فتمتّعْ ..

 فرضيتُ ببولِكَ مطهرةً ..
 ورضيت بغائطك المنفَعْ ..

 قد قال الشيخ بأنهما ..
 لإمامٍ معصومٍ طُهرَا ..
 ولشيعتنا أيضا طهرا ..
 وبجمعهما وبأكلهما ..
 وبشربهما نعبر جسرا ..
 ندخل في جنّتنا قصْرا ..

 بئس الدين وبئس المرتعْ ...

 متّعتك نفسي فتمتّع ...



المصدر
http://abuabdullah.0jet.com

----------


## أبو عبد الله الرياني

متّعتك نفسي فتمتّع ...





 وكذاك تسائله بنتٌ ..

 يا شيخي جيشٌ مهديٌ

 قد طالب أني أستمتعْ ..

 وكذاك صديقاتي أيضا ...

 هل جاز بديني يا شيخي ..

 ؟؟؟

 الجيش يطالب يا شيخي .. بجموعِ الفتيات يريد المتعة يا شيخي أخبرني ..

 قد طالب أني مع صحبي وصديقاتي في مسجدهم في معبدهم وأمام الكل فنتمتّعْ

 متعتك شيخي فتمتّع ...


 فأجاب الصدريُّ يجوزُ ..

 إن عفّفتم جيشَ المهدي ... 

 حتما هذا الجيش يفوزُ ..

 قد ناضل وتقاتل أيضا ,,, قد حارب قد أنجز منفعْ ...

 لا بأس ولا حرمة فيها .. هيا فتمتّعن .. تمتّعْ ...

 لكن .. لا يدخله رجل .. سنيٌ وعفيفٌ أبدا ..

 كي لا ينظر للعوراتِ ..

 وكذاك لكي لا يتمتّع ,,,

 هذي متعتنا مستنقعْ ...

 لا يدخلها إلا الضّفدعْ ...

 من يدخل فيها سيودّعْ ... 

 متّعتك نفسي فتمتّع ...

 دين فيه اللعن عبادةْ. ..

 فيسبون صحاب رسول الله أبا بكر وعبادة ...

 ويسبون أبا حفص عمرا هذا في كل بلادة ...


 فاللعنُ لهم دينٌ ,, والسب نوافلُه أيضا وزيادة ..

 دين متعتُه ببغايا ... دين تقيته لسوايا .. دين فيه الكذب حقيقة ..

 دين لا يحتمل الحق ولا أبدا يمكن تصديقه ...

 فعمائمه رأس التقوى .. تقوى من كذبٍ وشقيقة ...

 متّعتك نفسي فتمتّع ...

 يا شيخي هيا فتمتّع ...

 متعتك شيخي فتبضّع ...

 متعتك شيخي فاسمتعْ

 إن العرض لقد كان لأسرتنا خيرا فله نهرع ....

 لكن إن كنت لذا الباطل تبغي أو تنوى مستنقع ..

 فتمتّع هيا فتمتع .. 

 متّعتك نفسي فتمتع ...
 هيا هيا فلتتشيع ...



المصدر
http://abuabdullah.0jet.com

----------

